# St. John's Hospital (Lincolnshire County Lunatic Asylum), Bracebridge Heat, Dec 10



## KooK. (Dec 5, 2010)

Visited with jST

After visiting [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17166"]Lincoln County Hospital[/ame] we headed down the road to St. John's Hospital with plans to head for maltings action shortly after. The snow was nice and fresh all around, with evidence of a security patrol a couple of days before.

Once we'd walked almost the whole perimeter we eventually found an AP into a meeting room, but that's as far as we got as the internal door was locked! We eventually found a way into the main building and had pretty free roaming around, we did have a bit of a scare when we thought we saw someone stood at the bottom end of a corridor, it turned out to be a trick of the eye, it was just a hole in a breeze block wall 

If I;m back in the area I might have to pop by to climb the water tower, it was a bit icy to even think about it on this occasion.







> Formerly, the Lincolnshire County Lunatic Asylum. The Asylum was built in 1852 and enlarged on several subsequent occasions. It was originally established jointly by Lindsey, Kesteven, Holland, Lincoln, Grimsby and Stamford, and managed by a Board of Visitors appointed by the contributing authorities. Kesteven and Grantham withdrew from the arrangement when the contract of Union expired in 1893 (eventually establishing the Kesteven County Asylum at South Rauceby, 1897). The hospital was set in grounds of 120 acres which included gardens, farmland and a burial ground. In 1940 female patients were transferred to other hospitals, mainly Storthes Hall near Huddersfield, to make space for an Emergency Hospital, and many did not return until well after the end of the War. Administration of the hospital passed to the National Health Service in 1948. By the early 1960s it was known by its final name of St John's Hospital. Patients were admitted from Harmston Hall Hospital when that hospital closed. St John's Hospital itself was closed in December 1989 with the remaining patients transferred to other establishments. The site was sold for housing and most of the buildings apart from the central block were demolished.
> 
> The following names, among others, were used for the Institution, sometimes interchangeably:
> 1852-1893 Lincolnshire County Lunatic Asylum or Lincolnshire County Pauper Lunatic Asylum
> ...





































































































*A lovely little treat...*









Thanks for looking


----------



## MD (Dec 5, 2010)

great work on this and lincs county 
you got some great shots


----------



## 0xygen (Dec 5, 2010)

Love it - especially the corridor shots!

Nice one,

-0xy


----------



## jjstenso (Dec 5, 2010)

Those is some beauties right there.

An absolutely top day out, two really enjoyable, hassle free explores.

I was suprised by the sheer size of this hospital, absolutely enormous... Was classic daftness from us climbing into that meeting room only to be greeted by a locked door. 



It seemed that security weren't home, we walked right by their window (accidentally) and there was no sign of life. 

Here are a few of the sevenandtwelvety shots that I took.
















































Two samples of the epic corridoriness.












Thanks for having a look.


----------



## nelly (Dec 5, 2010)

Stunning photos Kook, especially the stairs


----------



## professor frink (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice work fella, double thumbs up for braving the cold weather.


----------



## evilnoodle (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks wonderful in the snow


----------



## KooK. (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks all, it was a bit chilly and I had to dry myself out when I got home (luckily I'd left the heating on ) but it was definitely worth it. If you look at the 2nd shot you can see where we'd been trudging around the perimeter before we found a way in!


----------



## King Al (Dec 6, 2010)

Superb pics guys!! looks fantastic in the snow


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Good pics m8,and good work again gents.


----------



## Scaramanger (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice work Kook

Looks like a massive site. Some parts have been converted to residences ? Guessing as you didn't get rumbled its possible to get round the site without coming in to contact with "residents" ?


----------



## KooK. (Dec 11, 2010)

Cheers dude, yeah its pretty huge, most of it has been knocked down as well! Hard to imagine what it used to be like. They couldn't demolish the central block cos of its Grade III status. They've surrounded it with the standard copy and paste housing estate. There are a few areas exposed to the housing, and one side open to the main road, but as long as you stealth it, its fine. Once inside its faily easy to wander around without being seen.

There is active security onsite however, we were lucky not to run into him as we walked directly past his office.


----------

